
What are your objections to using remote workers based in your own country? - Assistable
We&#x27;re a startup in YC&#x27;s Startup School.  
Our website is:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assistable.com&#x2F;<p>We&#x27;re in the process of identifying objections to using remote workers based in the U.S. &amp; Canada by clients in the same countries and time zones.<p>What are your objections to using remote workers based in your country and time zone and how might we be able to overcome them?
======
verdverm
The biggest issue around remote is the fully remote part. It's just so much
easier to work and get things done when you can sit right next to the person.
I'm all for some remote work, but office work is important too. The ad hoc
conversations across skill sets really leads to more ideas, progress, and
innovation.

I had the chance to sit with a peer from a fully remote team I work with, and
we got more done in a few hours than a typical week or sprint. I've also
worked at an office that allowed for 1-2 days of work from home. This was the
best environment I have ever experienced, in no small part due to the founder.

Happy to see a fellow SUS participant here, good luck!

------
mtmail
Having to file paperwork and dealing with every state's tax office where one
remote employee works.
[https://twitter.com/Shpigford/status/1152296035533905920](https://twitter.com/Shpigford/status/1152296035533905920)
has a great rant

~~~
Assistable
Ouch! That's a nightmare.

~~~
verdverm
If in US, you can use Gusto to handle all this, hassle free on your end.

